# Discreet employment consultant



## Kid Vs Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi all, a close friend of DH wants to move to Singapore (who wouldn't?....) There are tonnes of employment consultants but he needs a quite discreet one as he does not want to alert his employer in the UAE just yet. So... if you know personally of a good, discreet employment consultant who handles the telcoms / ICT industry, please let me know... TIA


----------



## once a jolly swagman (Jan 3, 2008)

If this blike is a contractor or somesuch and expat in the UAE he doesn't sound enterprsing, mature or loyal enough to be employed in Singapore or anywhere else. 

Perhaps if that's the case, he makes his own inquiries he might mature a bit... and I presume he has a computer . Why ask someone else to provide a pathway for him to surprise his UAE employer with a resignation??

All employment consultants are well aware of discretion and this person ought to be well aware of it. In all honesty the person should advise a prospective new employer he sneaked around looking for a way of breaking agreement with one who already employed him. It may not be so bad, by the sound of him the present employer might breathe a sigh of relief, might even help him to find alternative employment. 

On the other hand if the employer is a scumbag why not search in UAE?....

It sounds as though he just wants a sort of paid working holiday or if not an expat maybe a skipping stone to somewhere else than Singapore. Why not think about himself in why he actually wants to go to Singapore and then do things with consideration for his employer, maybe even see out his contract and not think of just himself. 

If in fact he is UAE born and not just a contractor then simply make an apporach via computer then letter but ask them first for their privacy policy and how they will handle the situation with the present employer. He can then decide whom to apply through.

There will be British and American connected consultancies and body-hire companies in Singapore and they are extremely reliable and discreet...and intelligent.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Once a Jolly Swagman - I guess you are an aussie too (or Ozmate ?? ) Probably the guy in question is terrified of being tracked down ??  Too many entrepreneurs in Middle east found out to their chagrin that they get arrested when their business ventures collapse, especially when it involve a fly by night plan (like the guy who partnered with a sheik to build pleasure submarines .. and now is counting his days somewhere in Jebel Ali or so .. )

Back to the matter: almost all head hunters have a clause that says "tick here, if you do not want any of your ex/current employer to be contacted" and also a box to fill in "please advice if you have any company you would want to avoid submitting your resume"

So - not sure what this "DISCRETE" business is all about ..


----------



## Kid Vs Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

once a jolly swagman said:


> If this blike is a contractor or somesuch and expat in the UAE he doesn't sound enterprsing, mature or loyal enough to be employed in Singapore or anywhere else.
> 
> Perhaps if that's the case, he makes his own inquiries he might mature a bit... and I presume he has a computer . Why ask someone else to provide a pathway for him to surprise his UAE employer with a resignation??
> 
> ...


so.... nothing helpful to add? As a matter of fact, his contract is coming to an end and is due for renewal.... Not that I should bother but here goes... he is a stand up honest guy who has a level of integrity and decency that I doubt you would understand. He simply wants to explore his options discreetly... So, why don't you get off your judgemental high horse and find a decent cause to stick your nose in? perhaps global warming?


----------



## Kid Vs Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Once a Jolly Swagman - I guess you are an aussie too (or Ozmate ?? ) Probably the guy in question is terrified of being tracked down ??  Too many entrepreneurs in Middle east found out to their chagrin that they get arrested when their business ventures collapse, especially when it involve a fly by night plan (like the guy who partnered with a sheik to build pleasure submarines .. and now is counting his days somewhere in Jebel Ali or so .. )
> 
> Back to the matter: almost all head hunters have a clause that says "tick here, if you do not want any of your ex/current employer to be contacted" and also a box to fill in "please advice if you have any company you would want to avoid submitting your resume"
> 
> So - not sure what this "DISCRETE" business is all about ..


Nope, he is lawfully employed... he's not terrified fo being tracked down.... works for the government in fact so stop being sooo suspicious... yes, I know all headhunters have that clause but was hoping that somebody with personal experiences and recommendations could help.. jeeze louise...... thought expats wanted to help each other....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

well Mr Kid Vs Kat (or Miss .. or .. ) not trying to be funny, what is with the DISCREET in the title then ??????  

if you had just said "headhunters" .. then life would have been much easier yeah ??? And what is DH ?????? Sorry for asking ? You drop too many 'hidden' messages and expect the contributors to decipher them ?? Sorry - I am not able to figure out what you are looking for ??

Apologies if that is not right ..


----------



## Kid Vs Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> well Mr Kid Vs Kat (or Miss .. or .. ) not trying to be funny, what is with the DISCREET in the title then ??????
> 
> if you had just said "headhunters" .. then life would have been much easier yeah ??? And what is DH ?????? Sorry for asking ? You drop too many 'hidden' messages and expect the contributors to decipher them ?? Sorry - I am not able to figure out what you are looking for ??
> 
> Apologies if that is not right ..


No probs.... I put discreet in the title because he wants to keep this as quiet as possible. I know that employment consultants, headhunters or whatever we want to call them are bound by confidentiality. I just thought that I'd use this forum to cut through the masses and get a good personal recommendation. I don't get what the hidden messages are, perhaps you mean DH..  Sorry about that, we throw that term around on a dubai expat site, means Dear Husband so I guess that was just habit. Nothing shady here, just a bloke who wants to explore his options with as much privacy as possible


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Kid Vs Kat said:


> No probs.... I put discreet in the title because he wants to keep this as quiet as possible. I know that employment consultants, headhunters or whatever we want to call them are bound by confidentiality. I just thought that I'd use this forum to cut through the masses and get a good personal recommendation. I don't get what the hidden messages are, perhaps you mean DH..  Sorry about that, we throw that term around on a dubai expat site, means Dear Husband so I guess that was just habit. Nothing shady here, just a bloke who wants to explore his options with as much privacy as possible


Sort of seems to make sense .. or I gotta say YES .. 

Approach Robert Walters, and Hays ! 

There are loads, but you can filter them by searching on JobStreet.com - Leading Job Site, Jobs for Malaysia, Singapore, India, Philippines, Indonesia, Japan, Thailand, Hong Kong -> look up the agencies .

Cheers


----------



## Kid Vs Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks ecureilx! Will pass it on.. and... perhaps I do have an ulterior motive... if hubby has a good friend in Singapore, it'll be just that little bit easier to convince him that we should be there too..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

well, that scares me ..   Singapore is a good place .. if you can for-go the strict law enforcement - but living in Middle East, it would be heaven .. here .. considering - unless you are into drugs or crime - this could be the safest place on earth

If he hasn't been here, he should pass by, and take a look-see ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

in case you wonder what scared me was - DH = >> Domestic Helper, in Singapore   I was wondering what has your maid got to do with your shifting  

Welcome to Singapore ...


----------

